# Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!



## Meerforelle (28. März 2005)

MOin MOin
Beim letten Merforellenangeln ist mir aufgefallen das alle mit geflochtener Schur angeln !!!!
Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele noch mit Monoschnur angeln!!

Gruß  Jan


----------



## mefohunter (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Hallo!

Ich angele ausschließlich mit monofiler Schnur und zwar mit 23er Tectan auf Meerforellen. Habe sehr gute Erfahrunge damit gemacht. Warum sollte ich dann wechseln?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schweißsocke (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Ich habe nicht mit abgestimmt, weil das Feld "Beides" fehlt. 
Bei der Schnurwahl gilt meiner Ansicht nach (wie so oft beim Meerforellenfischen) sowohl als auch - jede Methode hat ihre Zeit. Der Vorteil der Fireline liegt ganz klar in der größeren Tragkraft - Köderverluste durch Hänger werden minimiert, so dass man den höheren Anschaffungspreis schnell wieder heraus hat. Außerdem sind dank des dünnen Durchmessers enorme Wurfweiten drin. Bei Rückenwind werfe ich mit einem 18 g Spöket die 100 m 0,12er Fireline, die ich auf der Rolle hab, locker ab - ich war selbst erstaunt, mit meiner Monofilen schaffe ich nur gut 80 m.

Die geringe Dehnung der Geflochtenen beinhaltet sowohl Vor- als auch Nachteile: Man spürt jeden Biss und kann diesen sofort mit einem Anschlag quittieren, das muss aber nicht immer richtig sein. Im Drill sind die Aussteiger eindeutig höher, der Haken schlitzt leichter aus. Auch die Drilltaktik muss man im Vergleich zur Monofilen ändern. Ein zu starkes Forcieren führt oft dazu, dass die Meerforelle springt und dabei leicht den Köder aus dem Maul schleudern kann. Einige Experten knüpfen deshalb noch ein Stück monofile Schnur als "Vorfach" zwischen Blinker und Hauptschnur. Meiner Meinung nach bringt das aber eher einen psychologischen Effekt als das es eine größere Wirkung hat - selbst bei 2 m Monofiler ist die Dehnung gleich 0.

Bei leichteren Ködern (12 g und weniger) ist die Monofile im Vorteil, da geflochtene Schnüre leichter verdrallen. Leichte Köder bringen beim Wurf und im Wasser nicht genug Zug auf die Schnur, um diese Verdrallungen zu verhindern. Einen Knoten in der Fireline kriegt man auch nicht mehr raus. Transparente monofile Schnur hat ungefähr den selben Brechungsindex wie Wasser und ist unter Wasser praktisch unsichtbar, selbst eine Schnur mit einem doppelt so großen Durchmeser (als 0,24er gegenüber 12er Fireline) ist nicht so gut sichtbar - probiert es vor euren Füßen ruhig mal aus. Außerdem furcht eine Monofile weniger beim Einholen, auch etwas, das die Fische bei ruhiger Oberfläche verschrecken kann.

Fazit: Ich habe immer eine Ersatzspule in der Brusttasche meiner Wathose, die mit dem jeweils anderen Schnurtyp bespult ist, so dass ich je nach Bedingungen wechseln kann. Bei Ententeichwetter oder leichten Ködern fische ich monofil, sonst multifil. Wenn ich nur eine Spule auf die berühmte einsame Insel mitnehmen dürfte, würde diese mit monofiler Schnur bespult sein, da ich so alle für alle Bedingungen gerüstet bin.


----------



## Ron (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Monofil: 24er Rhino Protection


----------



## Schillerlocke (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Monofile: 22er Stroft
Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## havkat (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Mono: .25 Stroft


----------



## marioschreiber (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Fireline (0,15er).
Aber erst seit ich eine weichere Rute fische.
Vorher ´ne Mono-Schnur von Shimano (0,25er) Name vergessen .


----------



## anguilla (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Hatte bisher mit 25er Centron gefischt. Ohne Probleme und vorallem ohne Fischverlust!

Werde es jetzt aber 12er Fireline versuchen, schon wegen der Wurfweite.

Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Gnilftz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Beides!
Entweder Fireline oder Stroft.

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

DAM Hypron 0,10 ...nicht jedermanns Ding, aber bei mir von Anfang an im Einsatz.....zusätzlich aber immer noch eine Spule mit Mono im Gepäck (0,25 Ninja)


----------



## Blauortsand (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

0.12er Quattron von Quantum auf jeden Fall viel zu teuer aber mir gefällt sie!


----------



## Broesel (28. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Moinsen,
ich habe auch immer beide Schnursorten im Gepäck, um je nach Bedingung wechseln zu können. Außer den schon genannten Vor- und Nachteilen beider Schnüre kommt ein für mich persönlich noch ein anderer wesentlicher Faktor ins Spiel, nämlich der Untergrund im entsprechenden Revier. 
Wenn ich so an Dahme Riff denke, wird man mit geflochtener Schnur nicht gerade lange Freude haben. Denn die Stein- und Muschelbänke sind nicht gerade freundlich zu geflochtenen Schnüren. Da ist mir das Risiko einen Fisch durch "angeraute" Schnur zu verlieren doch zu groß. Also dort Mono..die kanns doch etwas besser ab...  
Ergo, auch das Umfeld spielt bei mir persönlich eine große Rolle...

Achso Schnüre: 
Mono: Shimano Exage 0.25 (gibbet aber nicht mehr)
Geflochten: 0.15 Hemingway Monotec Futura.


----------



## Quallenfischer (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Moin#h
Also ich angle meistens nur mit geflochtener (0.06 whiplash pro) da der Köderkontakt da besser ist.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

0,40er Quantum (Mono).... schleppe ja auch :q (die Frage war ja nicht ausschliesslich an die "Fussgänger" und BB-Fahrer gerichtet,oder ?)


----------



## theactor (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

HI,
@Brösel: Monotec Futura? You satisfied?
Ich habe sie probiert und mich haben die Wurfweite nicht zufrieden gestellt und dem MichaelB ist sie mehrmals unverhofft gerissen..

Ich fische 12er Fireline, der ich noch Amnesia oder Fluo vorbinde.
Bisher bin damit höchst zufrieden, vor allem weil die Rute gut abfedert und ich andererseits sehr guten Kontakt zum Köder habe.

Wobei ich sagen muss (und habe mir noch nie Gedanken drum gemacht - bis jetzt  #6 ): eine Ersatzspule mit Mono dabei zu haben, wäre wirklich eine gute Alternative für "Brösel"-Umstände bzw. Notfälle!

 #6  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> eine Ersatzspule mit Mono dabei zu haben, wäre wirklich eine gute Alternative für Notfälle!


....auf jeden Fall....und falls Du mal in so eine Situation kommst wie ich am Montag, dann brauchst Du auch noch eine Ersatzrolle  :q (oder eine dritte Spule)


----------



## Gnilftz (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

@ Vosseler
dat könnte auch an Deiner Rolle Schnur Kombination liegen...    :q  :q


----------



## theactor (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

HI,

@Diggel: dammit - was' passiert?! Habichwasverpasst/nichgelesen/Duverschwiegen? :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

@ Heiko....hast Recht....lach anner Rolle....die Unterlegscheibe lag in meinem Angelzimmer....deshalb die etwas "kopflastige" Wicklung und Perückenbildung  :r 
Hat mich letztendlich aber "nur" 15 Meter pro Spule gekostet.....(Mudders kann ja soooo schön Knoten pulen  :q )


----------



## Gnilftz (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Mudders kann ja soooo schön Knoten pulen



Du Lump,
erst frißt Du Dich bei Deinen Eltern durch und dann läßt Du Deiner Mutter noch Deine Knoten aus der  :v Schnur tüddeln... #d  #d  #d  :q 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

na klar  :q ...aber das mit dem Knotenpulen war Ihre Idee, nachdem ich den ganzen Rotz eigentlich abschneiden wollte (Vadders hat aber gefragt, was denn so 100 mtr. von dieser komischen Angelschnur [ er kennt halt nur Mono]  kosten ). Und ??? Hättest Du da nein gesagt  :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

12-er oder 15-er Fireline!  #6 
Ne Ersatzspule mit 25-er Mono ( Sorte  #c  ), ist aber immer mit dabei.
Wieso eigentlich?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Rausreißer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Rolf, 
das ist nach meiner Einschätzung Die wirklich gute Frage.
Gewicht vs. Reichweite.

Ich schleppe mit zunehmendem Alter eigentlich auch zuviel mit mir rum. :q 

Aber es Ist schon ein erhebendes Gefühl einem Kollegen mal eine Zange zu reichen weil der Drilling bei klammen Fingern nicht rausgeht  :q 

Die Ersatzspule liegt bei mir meist im Auto. :c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Gray Ghost (31. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Hi

Ich habe für monofil abgestimmt.
Ich bin schwerpunkmäßig Fliegenfischer und nehme die Spinnrute immer dann, wenns windtechnisch mal überhaupt nicht geht, und da fische ich seit vielen Jahren eher so die Universalausrüstung mit 0,22 Stroft.

Lutz


----------



## vaddy (31. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

ich sehe das genauso wie Lutz!
schwerpunkt: fliegenrute
notlösung: spinnrute

wenn, dann dega centron 25er


----------



## Meerforelle (31. März 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

MOin MOin#h
Ich habe wirklich schon gedacht das es kaum noch Angler gibt die mit monofiler Schnur angeln!!
Diese Umfrage zeigt mir aber das ich doch noch nicht alleine  mit monofiler Schnur unterwegs bin!!
Aber ich werde wohl auch noch mal die geflochtenen Schnüre probieren!|kopfkrat
Aber so schnell werde ich wohl #d die Schnur nicht wechseln!
Grüße Jan


----------



## sunny (5. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Mono, 0,25 Stroft.

sunny #h


----------



## zeeroo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Ich benutze zur Zeit eine 28er Stroft.


----------



## symphy (27. September 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Ggigafisch Powerline Geflochtene 12er in gelb#6


----------



## sunny (28. September 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Mono; 25er Stroft #6 . Beste was gibt.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (28. September 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

hi jan|wavey: 
22 monoschnur von dega oder 12 er fireline je nach umgebung
die äußeren umstände versuche ich richtig zu deuten|kopfkrat


----------



## nils7677 (28. September 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Moin,

ich fische 15er Fireline in gelb.
Bin leider erst dieses Jahr von schwarzer auf gelbe umgestiegen. Habe den Umstieg sehr deutlich bei den Fangergebnissen gespürt.

Gruss Nils


----------



## Rumpelrudi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Beim Fliegenfischen mit der Spinnrute bin ich mit ner weichen 22er mono sehr zufrieden, weil auch spektakulärste Sprünge sicher ausgefedert werden.

Zum Blinkern kommt eine 28er Pantherline zum Einsatz, wegen der hohen Knotenfestigkeit. Leider aber etwas zu weich.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. September 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Beim *Fliegenfischen mit der Spinnrute * ......


 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

das ist mal was wirklich Neues...... |supergri  |supergri 

ich verwende Beides

12er geflochten, sowie 25er monofil....je nach Situation.
Wobei zu 75% die Geflochtene den Vorzug erhält


----------



## Klaus-a. (29. September 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch Mefofischer welche nicht mit geflochtener Schnur angeln??!!*

Ich bevorzuge nur geflochtene Schnur,aber bitte nicht Fireline.

Ich schwöre auf Stroft GTP, etwas teuer aber halt die beste denke ich. |wavey:


----------

